# Everite Quartz Movement 9k Gold



## Dodger11

My father passed on some time ago and i have inherited his Everite 9k gold watch. It has a white face with gold hours hands and a sweeping second hand. Just above the 6 is what looks like a bird? Also a date window. I had a battery put in and it works really well. I well remember my late father buying this in the early 60s. My question is does this watch have any value? I don't wish to sound like a Philistine but prefer my Eco Drive dive watch - more suited to my sports! Also it is a little small for my wrist. My son had no interest either.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Unlikely to be quartz if it was bought in the early sixties....so would love to see a picture of the movement.

Does it look anything like this Everite (H. Samuel brand by the way):


----------



## Dodger11

Dodger11 said:


> My father passed on some time ago and i have inherited his Everite 9k gold watch. It has a white face with gold hours hands and a sweeping second hand. Just above the 6 is what looks like a bird? Also a date window. I had a battery put in and it works really well. I well remember my late father buying this in the early 60s. My question is does this watch have any value? I don't wish to sound like a Philistine but prefer my Eco Drive dive watch - more suited to my sports! Also it is a little small for my wrist. My son had no interest either.


All I can say is i took it to a reputable jeweleer in Eastbourne (Brufords) - the told me it was a quartz movement and i had a new battery put in. It does not look like your illustrtion it looks a little more delicate? Would send a pic of movement but do not wnat to try opening it!

Is the kind of little bird I described a clue??

Anyway will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jasonm

The first quartz watch was shown to the public in 1967 when they came on sale they were very very expensive....

Like Hawkey says, it has to be a electric watch, not quartz


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> Like Hawkey says, it has to be a electric watch, not quartz


Or quartz and was bought early 1970s rather than early 1960s. 

I look forward to the picture.


----------



## Dodger11

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Hawkey says, it has to be a electric watch, not quartz
> 
> 
> 
> Or quartz and was bought early 1970s rather than early 1960s.
> 
> I look forward to the picture.
Click to expand...

Still at work but just worked out that is was bought in 1963 or 64.

will post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Dodger11 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Hawkey says, it has to be a electric watch, not quartz
> 
> 
> 
> Or quartz and was bought early 1970s rather than early 1960s.
> 
> I look forward to the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still at work but just worked out that is was bought in 1963 or 64.
> 
> will post pic tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Not quartz then...so must be an electric / electronic...much better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dodger11

Silver Hawk said:


> Dodger11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Hawkey says, it has to be a electric watch, not quartz
> 
> 
> 
> Or quartz and was bought early 1970s rather than early 1960s.
> 
> I look forward to the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still at work but just worked out that is was bought in 1963 or 64.
> 
> will post pic tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quartz then...so must be an electric / electronic...much better! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thank you all for your friendly replies. - Very much appreciated.


----------



## Dodger11

Folks I can't work out how to upload an image of the watch - its wants a URL for the image? Can anyone please help?


----------



## Paul Jones

Dodger11 said:


> Folks I can't work out how to upload an image of the watch - its wants a URL for the image? Can anyone please help?


Look here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Worked for me.

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

Dodger11 said:


> Folks I can't work out how to upload an image of the watch - its wants a URL for the image? Can anyone please help?


Or you can send them to me (







) and I'll host them for you.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Here is the watch; certainly looks quartz...and I think your "_Just above the 6 is what looks like a bird?_" is just a "Q" for quartz.

As to date, I'll still go for the mid to late 1970s.


----------



## Dodger11

Silver Hawk said:


> Here is the watch; certainly looks quartz...and I think your "_Just above the 6 is what looks like a bird?_" is just a "Q" for quartz.
> 
> As to date, I'll still go for the mid to late 1970s.


Thanks Paul - so the big question sell or keep?

Roger


----------



## Robert

Dodger11 said:


> My father passed on some time ago and i have inherited his Everite 9k gold watch.





Dodger11 said:


> Thanks Paul - so the big question sell or keep?


Without doubt - keep!


----------



## Dodger11

Thanks for advice - will keep and pass on to someone when its nearer 100 years old!!!


----------



## Griff

Silver Hawk said:


> Unlikely to be quartz if it was bought in the early sixties....so would love to see a picture of the movement.
> 
> Does it look anything like this Everite (H. Samuel brand by the way):


----------



## joolz

As the watch is gold you should be able to date it from the hallmark.

A group of 3 marks stamped into the case.

The assay office Usually London or Birmingham (a Leopards head or an Anchor).

A quality mark for 9ct. and a date letter.


----------

